# Consulta puerta de microondas



## Flighstar (May 4, 2012)

Hola, a todos, soy nuevo por aquí, y vengo con una consulta a ver si es facil de solucionar. Tengo un microondas marca Sanyo, y del lado de adentro de la puerta en todo el contorno que rodea el vidrio de la misma, tiene un plástico tipo baquelita que se fue desgranando de a poco, ya casi no le queda nada, es cómo un aro negro de baquelita (no se que material es), y en todo el borde del interior de la puerta a quedado un hueco, me dijeron que ese es un material que proteje que no se escapen las microondas, pero no se si es verdad, y si es verdad... ¿Con que material se le puede reemplazar? también me dijeron que si no se consigue ese aro tengo que cambiar la puerta o tirar el microondas a la basura. Es verdad?? Debe haber algo que se le pueda poner, alguna solución tiene que haber ¿será peligroso usar el horno sin ese aro?  Desde ya muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda.  Saludos para todos.


----------



## alecmander (May 8, 2012)

Pon un celular dentro del microondas, intenta llamarlo si suena la puerta esta frita, pero úsalo igual. ojo cuando pones el cel no prendas el microondas!!!!!!!! vale aclarar je.
Saludos


----------



## Marcos Vega (Jun 11, 2012)

Es pura mentira.
No te preocupes, no va pasar nada.
El material que protege que las microondas no se escapen es el metal. En todo caso la rejilla metalica detrás del vidrio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

Marcos Vega dijo:


> Es pura mentira.
> No te preocupes, no va pasar nada.
> El material que protege que las microondas no se escapen es el metal. En todo caso la rejilla metalica detrás del vidrio.


 

Si bien es cierto lo que decís , hay que tener *muchísimo cuidado* con las microondas ya que son cancerígenas.

Saludos !


----------



## Marcos Vega (Jun 11, 2012)

Es más,.. esas rejillas son exageradamente estrechas,.. o sea, lo agujeritos..
Las longitudes de onda de las ondas que emite este aparato son de alrededor de 12cm... O sea, que no pueden pasar por ningún agujero que sea menor a esta longitud. No me acuerdo bien donde habré leído esto.



Ah,.. también es mentira que los alimentos calentados en el microondas se contaminan con microondas propiamente dicho,.. y por ende también son cancerígenos...
Las microondas lo que hacen es hacer girar (en ambos sentidos, de acuerdo a la frecuencia de las microondas) a las moléculas de agua dentro de los alimentos. Es casi inferir calor al 100%.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

Es seguramente cierto  lo de los alimentos en si mismos , pero lo que debe ser preocupante es utilizar plásticos para calentar , yo en lo particular no empleo ni siquiera los que vienen especificamente para microondas.

Me da mucha desconfianza.

Saludos !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 19, 2012)

Yo meto plástico a cada rato y nunca pasó nada pero...si el alimento se calienta tanto que supera el funto de fusion del plástico supongo que se puede tornar peligroso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

Informate , la muerte no es instantánea .

Uno de los problemas de los microondas es que hacen hervir el agua a más de 100º , aunque parezca mentira y contrariando las leyes de la física . . .  el tema es que se hacen unas mini calderas a nivel molecular . . .

Entonces los plásticos pueden cambiar su composición , o largar "juguitos" y/o "vapores" , no recomendable su ingesta


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hola gente, y para no abrir otro tema, lo dejo aca.

Resulta que me encontré un microondas tirado (junto a una tostadora enorme).

Resulta que en la puerta tiene como un acetato detras del metal protector, y tiene como derretido tal acetato. No veo carbon, solo grasa. Ya lo encendi, y no genera chispas ni nada aparente.

La pregunta es que tan seguro es seguir usando de esa manera? La puerta se empaña un poco el vidrio, porque pasa el vapor de adentro, a traves de los agujeros del metal protector, hacia el vidrio de la puerta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2019)

Lo que frena las microondas es esa malla, trata de que no se pique !

Ponele un acrílico o una radiografía lavada con lavandina-cloro por dentro


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 17, 2019)

Gracias 2ME, encima me salio regalado, tenia el trafo del panel muerto el primario nomas...


----------



## Alaen (Jul 18, 2019)

Las ondas que emite un microondas tienen una longitud de onda de unos 12 centímetros, más o menos del tamaño de tu mano. Pero los agujeritos de la malla de metal de la puerta del microondas (fíjate en ellos) tienen alrededor de 1 mm de diámetro: 120 veces más pequeños. Por lo tanto, las microondas no pueden pasar por los agujeritos de la puerta, ni por las rendijas de la puerta, ni nada parecido. Si tuvieras un señor agujero de 5 cm en el microondas, o la puerta no cerrase bien y dejase una rendija de 8 cm de ancho - entonces tendrías un problema. Pero tiene que ser un pedazo de agujero o rendija, y te aseguro que no te pasaría desapercibido. .


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 18, 2019)

Excelente explicacion.
Igualmente tambien fue la pregunta por si generaba alguna chispa o perjudicaba al funcionamiento.
Pero hasta ahora descongele carne picada, calente tazas de agua, y funciona perfecto.
Probé con una lamparita de neon cerca, y no hay fuga de energia.
Gracias gente por los consejos y por el aprendisaje que nos dan


----------

